
Ask HN: Who's using XMPP? - SamWhited
What companies are using XMPP as a message bus, for instant messaging, push notifications, microservices, IoT, etc. and what does the rest of their messaging stack look like?
======
bitshepherd
OpenContrail uses XMPP for communicating between the control plane and
vRouters. It has a modest userbase in the SDN/NFV areas.

~~~
SamWhited
Oh nifty, that's a good one; I haven't heard of this before, thanks!

------
baybal2
Facebook.com, talk.google.com. A well engineered messaging protocol. I also
believe it's used by automatic toll collection machines.

~~~
SamWhited
There was a lot of publicity a while back about Facebook and Google shutting
down their XMPP endpoints. I'm reasonably sure Facebook is MQTT internally and
just used XMPP as the public interface, but I don't know about Google Talk (or
Hangouts, or whatever the new thing is called): Are they still using XMPP
internally? Also I'd love to know about the toll machines if you have a
reference!

~~~
ge0rg
Google is still using XMPP, but not officially for IM.

Goodle Cloud Messaging (GCM)[0] comes to my mind, where you use XMPP to send
notifications to your Android/ChromeOS/... clients.

There is also Google Cloud Print [1], where XMPP is used internally by
printers (my HP MFP M277dw supports it) to receive print jobs.

[0] [https://firebase.google.com/docs/cloud-
messaging/server#impl...](https://firebase.google.com/docs/cloud-
messaging/server#implementing-the-xmpp-connection-server-protocol)

[1]
[https://www.google.com/cloudprint/learn/](https://www.google.com/cloudprint/learn/)

------
SamWhited
Companies I know about off the top of my head who participate in the standards
process somewhat: Isode (M-Link/C++), Surevine (Openfire/Java), Tigase (Tigase
Server/Java), ProcessOne (Ejabberd/Erlang), ChatID (Prosody/Lua), Cisco (Cisco
Jabber). Looking forward to hearing about others though.

------
max_
Whatsapp!

